# Vw Eos



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

U.S. Eos models will be divided into three model lines. A Base 2.0T model, only available with a manual transmission and little in the way of options, starts at $27,990.

The next level up is a Package 1 Eos 2.0T($29,990) that includes leather steering wheel, shift knob and hand brake handle, automatic headlamps with coming home feature, dual-zone climatronic, 12-way power driver seat with adjustable lumbar support, heated front seats, heated washer nozzles, windblocker, center armrest and trip computer. Volkswagen's innovative DSG six-speed automatic is optional at $1,075.

2.0T models will start arriving in dealers in August and September with a formal market launch in the U.S. on Labor Day weekend. Later in the fourth quarter of this year a 250-hp 3.2-liter VR6 model will be added to the lineup. All 3.2 models will include Package 1 equipment and DSG standard, starting at $36,800.

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_1767.shtml?page=1


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah...its gonna be a heck of a car. another VW we will be able to sell at sticker! the hardtop convertible is just awesome...i can't wait to get our dealer demo.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

EOS Test Drive video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5J3qu87-o0&search=vw


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

EOS pics

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2603558

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2632883


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

EOS pics - roof operation demo

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2583895


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

U.K. EOS Brochure

http://www.vw.co.uk/assets/pdf/eos_brochure.pdf


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Can't wait til it comes out. The car looks fantastic.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

MCSL said:
 

> EOS Test Drive video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5J3qu87-o0&search=vw


What a goofya$$ video. "A little bit bigger than a Golf, and a little bit smaller than a Passat..." Uh, yeah, they already make that car... it's called a Jetta! 

Then there's this line: "All cabriolets suffer from a condition called "scuttle shake" and that's because there's no roof..." WtF?? I've never even heard of this!? My dashboard/steering wheel doesn't shake at all, and never has! 

--J.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

JonathanIT said:


> What a goofya$$ video. "A little bit bigger than a Golf, and a little bit smaller than a Passat..." Uh, yeah, they already make that car... it's called a Jetta!
> 
> Then there's this line: "All cabriolets suffer from a condition called "scuttle shake" and that's because there's no roof..." WtF?? I've never even heard of this!? My dashboard/steering wheel doesn't shake at all, and never has!
> 
> --J.


I think he means cowling. I think that's how it's spelled. Basically, older convertibles had frames that would bend (give way) on pot holes and ramps. Roofs give extra rigidity, but convertibles lack them. Modern convertibles beef up the frame for extra stiffness to avoid cowling. I think they only delay it from happening.

My 645Cic is showing evidence of cowling. I hope I'm wrong. I've only had my car for 1.25 years. I'm beginning to think the 6 series is crap.


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> I think he means cowling. I think that's how it's spelled. Basically, older convertibles had frames that would bend (give way) on pot holes and ramps. Roofs give extra rigidity, but convertibles lack them. Modern convertibles beef up the frame for extra stiffness to avoid cowling. I think they only delay it from happening.
> 
> My 645Cic is showing evidence of cowling. I hope I'm wrong. I've only had my car for 1.25 years. I'm beginning to think the 6 series is crap.


Surely there are other reasons than possible cowling for you to say that about the 6 Series, what other problems have you had?


----------



## mohrgan (Feb 25, 2005)

All droptops get scuttle or cowl shake at some point. If you don't, then you're not driving fast or hard enough!


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> What a goofya$$ video. "A little bit bigger than a Golf, and a little bit smaller than a Passat..." Uh, yeah, they already make that car... it's called a Jetta!
> 
> Then there's this line: "All cabriolets suffer from a condition called "scuttle shake" and that's because there's no roof..." WtF?? I've never even heard of this!? My dashboard/steering wheel doesn't shake at all, and never has!
> 
> --J.


I've owned a 330ci & a 330i. When I borrowed my neighbor's 330cic for a day, cowl shake was immediately evident. I didn't drive it that hard, but I could *feel* the car being a bit more flexible over bumps & turns with bumps. The difference between the ci & the i is less noticeable but still there. I think the framed doors add a bit of silence and solidity.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Watchdog said:


> Surely there are other reasons than possible cowling for you to say that about the 6 Series, what other problems have you had?


I've had a ton of problems with my 6 series ever since I took it off the dealer's lot. I can't list them all, but here's a few off the top of my head:

1. Oil sensor replaced.
2. Coolant sensor replaced.
3. Roof up/down software had to be reset.
4. Part of convertible roof had to be replaced.
5. Front light had to be replaced.
6. Tail light had to be replaced.
7. Complete software reset of iDrive
8. Complete ecu reset.
9. Transformer burned out.
10. "BMW" logo door jambs broken after a few months.

There's about 4-5 more things I know I'm forgetting. I must have averaged about 1-2 visits to the dealership the first year. This does not include getting several flats. So for maybe the first 6 months I was bringing my car to the dealership every 1-2 weeks. It was quite embarassing. Everybody recognized me and I had this feeling of, "Yeah I'm the sucker who was conned into buying a 6-sh!tsies."

I'm quite convinced if I take my car, go to a qualified BMW repair shop and ask them to do a complete check of my car, they will find a host of things wrong which I haven't yet noticed. One thing I'm quite scared of his my engine. It's good for everyday driving, but I have a suspicion that there's some mistiming and I'm not getting all 325 hp when I floor it. It's just a hunch, but given the problems I've had with my car, I wouldn't be surprised.

With my experience I should be blasting this site with "BMW sucks @ss" or "BMW, the GM of Germany." posts. It really is ridiculously stupid.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

equ said:


> I've owned a 330ci & a 330i. When I borrowed my neighbor's 330cic for a day, cowl shake was immediately evident. I didn't drive it that hard, but I could *feel* the car being a bit more flexible over bumps & turns with bumps. The difference between the ci & the i is less noticeable but still there. I think the framed doors add a bit of silence and solidity.


I think I know now what this is... I remember it on my Mom's '83 Chrysler LeBaron T&C convertible! Seriously, that steering column was like bucking bronco sometimes (it was like that scene near the end of "Airplane" :rofl: ).

I still say I've never felt such a thing in my Bimmer. :dunno:

--J.


----------



## ilias (Jul 1, 2006)

*VW Eos turbo*

Hello Friends, I am new here. Today i have ordered Eos Turbo, Island Grey color, with black leather, aluminium details, Solitude wheels. i am looking for photos of Island gray color EOS and i cant find it. Please if somebody has got additional info, please inform me! i would appriciate that.

Thanks


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

ilias said:


> Hello Friends, I am new here. Today i have ordered Eos Turbo, Island Grey color, with black leather, aluminium details, Solitude wheels. i am looking for photos of Island gray color EOS and i cant find it. Please if somebody has got additional info, please inform me! i would appriciate that.
> 
> Thanks


Try vwvortex.com - that's a vw site.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Autoweek Eos Test Drive

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060703/FREE/60623005/1047


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

VW Eos Factory Tour

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/vortex_news/article_1814.shtml


----------

